# speaker dimensions for EU Almera '96-'97



## oskarom (Sep 22, 2005)

does anyone know the dimensions for the speakers? front doors and back panel?


Thanks
Oskar


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

Front: 6.5'
Back: 6.5'


----------

